# pork butt for benefit



## smokinbill1638 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a question in reference to storing pork butts for a benefit.  I have been asked to cook for a benefit for the brother of a local firefighter that will be in december.  I was just informed that the pork butts will be dropped off tonight in a cooler from the person getting them.  Can I freeze them and thaw them later to smoke (I don't know if they are previously frozen at this point but trying to find out) and then freeze cooked chopped pork butt and reheat the day of benefit.  I normally vacuum seal and then boil them to reheat with adding juice back in.  My understanding is that even if they have previously been frozen, that I am okay as long as temp didn't reach 40 with thawing, to re-freeze them, is this correct?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2018)

It probably  depends how long they were at 40 degrees if they were. I would say if they're not greenish and sticky, or don't smell you would be ok. I see no problem  smoking them and Re freezing , I'm sure some of the pros will be around though.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm not one to refreeze meat that has not been cooked. If you have the time smoke and pull then freeze as you said reheating like a boiling bag. Just my $.02 Always above all cost keep safety first.

Warren


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have picked up pork butts and spoke to meat cutter that delivered them.   They have not been frozen.   So it's just freezing uncooked and then thawing to smoke,    then to freeze until benefit and thaw and heat.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Nov 6, 2018)

I completely want safety first.   I worry about that.   That is why i wanted to ask you with a lot more experience than myself.


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 6, 2018)

What's it worth... I've always done this.. all the pork butts I've gotten haven't been frozen. I've froze them for when i needed them, then thawed them out.. smoked and whatever leftovers i had i frozen for another time. The main thing is keeping out of the danger zone for both the thawing, smoking and reheating. 

I did a surprise party last September where i smoked 7 pork butts( only have a mes30) and this is eactly what i did. Stored butts frozen, thawed, smoked, and then frozen finish product til i needed it. I will say for best results dont shred the pork for storage but rather chunk it

I'd still weigh on what others say but i see no problems


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2018)

smokinbill1638 said:


> I have picked up pork butts and spoke to meat cutter that delivered them.   They have not been frozen.   So it's just freezing uncooked and then thawing to smoke,    then to freeze until benefit and thaw and heat.




That makes it easy freeze thaw refreeze after cooking.

Warren


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you for all the replies.   I just wanted to make sure I didn't do something unsafe.  I know about keeping out of the Danger zone as I have in the past for smoking for my family and I.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Nov 15, 2018)

So one more question, can I safely put a bucket of water in the fridge and let it get below 40, then put frozen/partially frozen pork butts in it to thaw quicker (butts have been staying in the fridge in a foil pan individually wrapped)?  I want to thaw and rub, then put back in fridge overnight and start smoking the next evening.  I'm so used to not freezing before smoking.


----------



## Mellowcheddar (Nov 19, 2018)

smokinbill1638 said:


> So one more question, can I safely put a bucket of water in the fridge and let it get below 40, then put frozen/partially frozen pork butts in it to thaw quicker (butts have been staying in the fridge in a foil pan individually wrapped)?  I want to thaw and rub, then put back in fridge overnight and start smoking the next evening.  I'm so used to not freezing before smoking.


It’s been a minute since i took ServSafe, but IIRC if you’re going to thaw something in water the water must be moving, like out of a tap.


----------

